# Skervesen Raptor 7-string



## joe-tofu (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys ... 

after all the awesome guitars, the guys at Skervesen put out in the last weeks/months I jumped on that bandwagon, too and spec'ed out a 7-string with Jarek and Maciek.

They started to work on my guitar recently, so I thought I should start a build-thread.

- 7-string Raptor 27"-neck
- Ash-Body, Burl-Poplar-Top
- 5-piece Rosewood-ebony-neck w/ ebony-fretboard and flourescent side-blocks
- Hipshot-hardware
- BKP Aftermaths w/ Camo-covers

Mine obviously is the one on the right:


----------



## ikarus (Sep 25, 2012)

I doubt that the square body will be very compfortable to play...


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Sep 25, 2012)

Long worked on ergonomics and so we came.....


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 25, 2012)

This build has me erecting...

I can't wait for the tonal qualities, especially because of the neck woods...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't see the pics...


----------



## joe-tofu (Sep 26, 2012)

If I read only one more comment about the square body I demand an official Skervesen Signature - the "Rectangular"


----------



## Navid (Sep 26, 2012)

JoeTFUL said:


> If I read only one more comment about the square body I demand an official Skervesen Signature - the "Rectangular"



That square body looks very comfortable to play


----------



## Amanita (Sep 26, 2012)

djent like Bo Diddley


----------



## joe-tofu (Sep 26, 2012)

Amanita said:


> djent like Bo Diddley



Hahaha! Yeah, man!


----------



## MastrXploder (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd shred a Rap-tangle


----------



## joe-tofu (Sep 28, 2012)

Updaaaaaate:




#

Shit, I'm so stoked!


----------



## Navid (Sep 28, 2012)

JoeTFUL said:


> Updaaaaaate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? I expected to see a rectangular body


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Oct 1, 2012)

Navid said:


> What? I expected to see a rectangular body



Ups! That's a clear mistake - thank you. Testin' of new gravers just went too far!


----------



## meisterjager (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like it's gonna turn out real good!


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 2, 2012)

That Poplar burl 

I love that it's one of those tops with almost no figure. It really gives it this sort of Blackmachine-esque look that comes from natural wood finishes that typically looks rather plain.


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 3, 2012)

Update No. 3
















Look at DAT NECK!!!


----------



## Birdman (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks really nice


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 4, 2012)

gorgeous!
you've got a nice fretboard there!


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx (Oct 4, 2012)

I am soooo jelly of who gets this


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Oct 6, 2012)

joe-tofu said:


> the "Rectangular"



The _Rectanguitar._

Along with the swiss army-tar, the Ant Farmitar, and the Gibson Excaliburtar




Good for camping, it's got a toothpick!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Oct 6, 2012)

Everything I have seen from Skervesen has seemed to be of amazingly good quality.

This, and the Blue Fan-fretted singlecut 7 string.

Absolutely top stuff guys. Makes me seriously think about them for a custom in the future.


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 6, 2012)

The black binding is such a classy touch. Fuck, this build is awesome.


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 10, 2012)

New pics, guys!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Oct 10, 2012)

Thats a real purdy neck you got thar boiy


----------



## Birdman (Oct 10, 2012)

This Axe will be a KILLER.


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 10, 2012)

looking very very nice!


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 11, 2012)

Nearly done. The only thing Jarek is waiting for at the moment are the BKPs. Damn, these guys are fast. Judging from my pics they've got quite a few other guitars on the benches at the moment and still they deliver at extraordinary speed.

Jarek told me, that the 7-string Raptor is a bit on the "top-heavy"-side, so he suggested to use normal dunlop straplocks instead of flush-mounted. I love the clean look of the flush-mounts, but in that case I prefer having a perfectly-balanced guitar 

And by the way ... I got the second-coolest serial-No. you can ask of


----------



## Musza (Oct 11, 2012)

My name is Rator, 7-string Raptor


----------



## Birdman (Oct 11, 2012)

Musza said:


> My name is Rator, 7-string Raptor


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 11, 2012)

Love the Skervessen builds... especially as ss.org is overflowing with progress pics... Perfect for gas attacks!


----------



## cronux (Oct 11, 2012)

DATT NECK!


----------



## Amanita (Oct 11, 2012)

Musza said:


> My name is Rator, 7-string Raptor


Don't mess with Raptor, he's a hell of a Skervesen


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 11, 2012)

I love how this isn't the first time that they finished a build before the BKP'a shipped to them.


----------



## Maggai (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks amazing! Makes me want another one!

My Raptor is very well balanced.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 11, 2012)

Ha and I taught BareKnuckle were fast at getting pickups out. Looks awesome btw! I might have to order a Raptor 7 now.


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 12, 2012)

Maggai said:


> Looks amazing! Makes me want another one!
> 
> My Raptor is very well balanced.



You got flush-mounted Dunlops in your guitar?


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Oct 12, 2012)

also dual design 
We had two pieces of information about the "guitar dives", then we need to eliminate.
few centimeters and how much joy


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 12, 2012)

To be honest, I don't have a clue, why they're called dual design. What's so dual about them?


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Oct 12, 2012)

You can use the bar without security ( locking)


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 12, 2012)

Skervesen Guitars said:


> You can use the bar without security ( locking)



Ah ... got it. It's a "normal" Strap-Button that you can use with the Security-Locks, right?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2012)

very nice build...

...add a string to it and id buy one.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Oct 12, 2012)

joe-tofu: Yes, you can use it in two ways:












M3CHK1LLA - we can add you one more string - no problem. We actually look forward for first 8-string Raptor order .


----------



## fabeau (Oct 13, 2012)

Love everything, in particular the top and how bindings match it...great work. I am amazed by these Skervesens!


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 17, 2012)

"BKP sent pickups" ... well, well ... that means "countdown started".


----------



## Rojne (Oct 19, 2012)

The James Bond of guitars.. haha! 

Looks stellar man!


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 21, 2012)

Apparently my pickups arrived at the Skervesen-Shop yesterday and Jarek plans on sending the guitar out to me on Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Oct 21, 2012)

The more I see those poplar burl tops, the more I want one haha


----------



## Birdman (Oct 21, 2012)

Great to her that your Raptor will be send soon.


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 22, 2012)

Probably the final update:


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 22, 2012)

love it!


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 22, 2012)

That neck!


----------



## Mister-Tux (Oct 22, 2012)

^ that's what she said 

Really nice guitar!


----------



## Aevolve (Oct 22, 2012)

Everything Skervesen does makes me want a better job. Fuck that's pretty. 

Great wood choices btw.


----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 22, 2012)

Love this guitar, looks like a sexy Raptor version of my white chocolate, these guys having me GASing for another Skervesen. Like the PU covers too, well played good sir, well played....


----------



## Birdman (Oct 22, 2012)

WOW !!! Really great looking Raptor 



rifftrauma said:


> Love this guitar, looks like a sexy Raptor version of my white chocolate, these guys having me GASing for another Skervesen. Like the PU covers too, well played good sir, well played....



haha....
I`ve just started to plan my next Raptor with Jarek


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 25, 2012)

Let's be honest. We've all seen the movie 2012, right? So we know, the world goes to shit on 12-12-31 ... basically at 11:59pm. Hopefully you might say? Okay, then please let me explain, why I want just a liiiiitle more time. 

According to UPS, my Raptor 007 will arrive on monday and I beg for at least a bit more than 12-10-29 - 12-12-31 to play on/with her ... MMMMMKAY?


----------



## metallic1 (Oct 26, 2012)

wow dude, the perfect 7


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 29, 2012)

Aaaand it's here. Haven't had much time to play with it, but you'll get a detailed NGD the next few days.

A few quick words:
It's beautiful. I try to make awesome pics of it but I doubt that I can capture all the details. The top (which is definitely a matter of taste) combined with the camo-BKPs look so mean - it's kinda like a tank. Unplugged it's extremely loud and resonant, yet it also sounds kinda twangy (in a good way).

The whole guitar just feels good and in some places you can feel the wood-grain of the ash-body. 

The build-quality is extremely good, although I havent had the time to check the whole instrument in detail (but I don't expect to find some flaws).


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome! Looking forward to the NGD.


----------



## Birdman (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy NGD ! It looks fantastic


----------



## Maggai (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks so good! Major gas for another Skervesen!


----------



## joe-tofu (Nov 7, 2012)

You might wonder, why I haven't wrote my NGD-thread by now and I want to give you a quick update about that. 

I've had a lot on my schedule so far and I had a bit of a hard time setting up my Axe-FX for the Skervesen (or maybe for the Aftermaths) and so I couldn't give a really good Review on the sound of the guitar. 

Now Maciek gave me the tip to raise the Pickups a bit and tadaaa ... everything sounds perfect. Bummer, that I didn't try that myself before - I'm a tech-dumbass 

So now I'm waiting for good light to shoot some good pics and then I'm gonna give you your well-deserved NGD!


----------



## quoenusz (Nov 7, 2012)

Very awesome!


----------



## joe-tofu (Nov 18, 2012)

Teaser for the NGD:


----------



## Birdman (Nov 18, 2012)

can`t wait to see your NGD thread.


----------



## PureImagination (Nov 18, 2012)

Birdman said:


> can`t wait to see your NGD thread.



+1


----------



## rifft (Nov 18, 2012)

Sweet guitar! I'm thinking of ordering a Skervesen, too. How is the heel on the raptor?


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 19, 2012)

For some reason this headstock looks much better in the 7-string version. Didn't like it on the Raptor sixers I've seen yet. Beautiful guitar in general!


----------



## joe-tofu (Nov 21, 2012)

NGD-thread!


----------



## joe-tofu (Nov 21, 2012)

rifft said:


> Sweet guitar! I'm thinking of ordering a Skervesen, too. How is the heel on the raptor?



You can perfectly see the heel on this pic:





On mine, it's a bit junkier, but I think, the body on mine is a bit thicker. It still is super-playable. I think the heel is pretty much AANJ-like. I can't feel any difference to my RGD, but I'm no shredder - so I rarely get into these regions


----------

